# No display after wake up+ random video stuttering



## bar18 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello,

It as been a while for me with these two problems which I was not able to solve for my self.

1) when I wake the pc after it's been on sleep mode all night, it wakes up but no display. the screen has a small blue light that stays on after the pc wakes up, but after a few seconds it comes back to blink. ( all the while the screen is black), then i am forced to reset then screen comes back.

2) there also seems to be another problem, which I am not sure if related or not. recently I think after the big windows 10 update, when I watch videos either on pc itself or youtube, there seem to be a random slowdown/stuttering/ fps drops or what ever... this happens just for just 5-10 seconds each time. 

i have tried delete and reinstall the gpu driver, but it didn't work. i should mention that games does not suffer that problem.


my rig:
Operating System: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (10.0, Build 10586) 
System Model: X58A-UD3R
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz (8 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
Memory(DDR3): 12288MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 12286MB RAM


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the* Win *Key+*X* choose _Device Manager._ Expand *Display*, Write down the Video chips make and model# (ie) *AMD* or *nVidia*.
Usually you would go to the Motherboard Manufacturer site GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 2.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE to download drivers but Gigabyte does not have Video drivers on their site for this legacy motherboard. 
Go to the video manufacturers site and type in your make and model# of your video chip and download the latest driver.


----------



## bar18 (Jul 24, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Press the* Win *Key+*X* choose _Device Manager._ Expand *Display*, Write down the Video chips make and model# (ie) *AMD* or *nVidia*.
> Usually you would go to the Motherboard Manufacturer site GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 2.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE to download drivers but Gigabyte does not have Video drivers on their site for this legacy motherboard.
> Go to the video manufacturers site and type in your make and model# of your video chip and download the latest driver.


I have the latest driver


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In a DOS command prompt, (Run as administrator), you can enter the below commands to:

This will change the monitor timeout when plugged in AC to 10 min
*powercfg -change -monitor-timeout-ac 10*

This will change the monitor timeout when using battery (DC) to 10 min
*powercfg -change -monitor-timeout-dc 10*

This will change the disk timeout on AC to 10 min
powercfg -change -disk-timeout-ac 10

ECHO This will change the disk timeout on battery (DC) to 10 min
*powercfg -change -disk-timeout-dc 10*

This will change the standby timeout on AC to 10 min
*powercfg -change -standby-timeout-ac 10*

This will change the standby timeout on battery (DC) to 10 min
*powercfg -change -standby-timeout-dc 10*

This will change the hibernate timeout on AC to 10 min
*powercfg -change -hibernate-timeout-ac 10*

This will change the hibernate timeout on battery (DC) to 10 min
*powercfg -change -hibernate-timeout-dc 10
*
this will enable hibernate
*powercfg -h on*

After doing the DOS commands, then go into control panel and adjust the settings to whatever you want.

This way, after resume from sleep, the monitor will auto turn on and the display will come back online.


----------



## bar18 (Jul 24, 2010)

I am not sure if the problem is the screen, since I tried plug in another screen who reacts the same


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I am not sure if the problem is the screen, since I tried plug in another screen who reacts the same


 If you use a different monitor screen and the problem persists, then it's not the monitor. It is with the Video Driver or the power settings, as outlined in post *#4*


----------



## bar18 (Jul 24, 2010)

ok I will try it, any way what about the first problem which is more critical to me? do you have an idea?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Both problems are caused by the same thing.


> It is with the Video Driver or the power settings, as outlined in post *#**4*


The video adapter should fix that, Or the power config as advised in post *#4*


----------



## bar18 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok so which of these DOS commands in post #4 are relevant to me?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

?? All of them


----------



## bar18 (Jul 24, 2010)

well I did try wrote those commands, for now I am still waiting to see about the sleep mode problem, if it occurs.

I should say I am not sure if the commands Received very well, since I just typed them and nothing happened, as you can see in the photo.
https://image.ibb.co/g4f8n6/dsdsdsd.png


Regarding the video problem, still here, unfortunately.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> After doing the DOS commands, then go into control panel and adjust the settings to whatever you want.
> This way, after resume from sleep, the monitor will auto turn on and the display will come back online.


 Did you reset the power savings to what you wanted after running the commands? Do you still have the same problems after sleep?
Did you re-download and reinstall the Video Driver?


----------



## bar18 (Jul 24, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Did you reset the power savings to what you wanted after running the commands? Do you still have the same problems after sleep?
> Did you re-download and reinstall the Video Driver?


I did not reset the power settings since it's already what I want.

I did not re-download and reinstall the Video Driver after typing the commands, I should have?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

?? Yes, that is why I suggested it in the first place.


----------



## bar18 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok so here is an update,

I did reset the power settings 
I did re-download and reinstall the Video Driver 

Yesterday when I woke up, the pc was already on (while he was suppose to be in sleep mode), and again, no display. (rest of the week before was fine)

and the video slowdown is still here as well ):


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you try a *System Restore* to the time when the computer was working well?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, you might be right with the stuttering and the sleep issues, these have been noticed among users.

Try this.. You need to disable the High precision event timer (worth a try)..
Run this first, after opening *CMD* as Administrator
_bcdedit /enum_ and check if you see the useplatformclock parameter and it's value if True set to False, and if False set to True and test
then
_bcdedit /set useplatformclock false_
run
_bcdedit /enum_ again and check if the value is updated, then put it to sleep and test also test your fps stuttering. 
*
Use Caution with the above command, since BCDEDIT used incorrectly can give you all kinds of issues..*


----------



## bar18 (Jul 24, 2010)

tristar said:


> Ok, you might be right with the stuttering and the sleep issues, these have been noticed among users.
> 
> Try this.. You need to disable the High precision event timer (worth a try)..
> Run this first, after opening *CMD* as Administrator
> ...


Sorry for the delay,

I can't see any "useplatformclock" parameter


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

If this is a PC as it's been referred to and not a laptop there's no reason to even use the sleep function. It can cause more problems than it helps. Also have you tried a different graphics card? It sounds to me like the card itself may be corrupt.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Then looks like it's not set, you can ignore this setting.

Which hard drive is being used and how many hard drives ?


----------



## bar18 (Jul 24, 2010)

tristar said:


> Then looks like it's not set, you can ignore this setting.
> 
> Which hard drive is being used and how many hard drives ?


as of this moment there are only 2 hard drives, 

as my Main drive, its WDC_WD10EZEX-75M2NA0

as my other drive WDC_WD10EZEX-08M2NA0.


Maybe it is worth a shot to switch my GPU with a older GPU from an older computer? and if so when to delete the driver, before or after installing the spare gpu?

And also I have prepared a clone hard drive to make experiments on until I solve the dam problem! maybe I should try "reset this pc" option? maybe turn back to previous build?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Yep, you can try a known good GPU, although I won't attribute it to the GFX card yet. If you hadn't mentioned about testing another monitor, I would've probably thought this is a monitor issue due to old Caps since the symptoms point to a monitor with bad caps on the power board.

Next time, don't reset the PC, but do this, once you try to wake up the computer, give it a minute, then turn Off and turn on the monitor, what happens ?
Toggle the num lock/caps lock key on the keyboard, what happens to the light ?


----------



## bar18 (Jul 24, 2010)

tristar said:


> Yep, you can try a known good GPU, although I won't attribute it to the GFX card yet. If you hadn't mentioned about testing another monitor, I would've probably thought this is a monitor issue due to old Caps since the symptoms point to a monitor with bad caps on the power board.
> 
> Next time, don't reset the PC, but do this, once you try to wake up the computer, give it a minute, then turn Off and turn on the monitor, what happens ?
> Toggle the num lock/caps lock key on the keyboard, what happens to the light ?


I should point out that the wake up problem is the least of the two problems, I am more concern about the video issue.
the wake up problem is gone for now, it has been a while since it did not wake up properly...


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If it's a monitor problem, (I have this issue with a Viewsonic at home, still waiting on caps that I've ordered) due to power management issues, the resolution would keep changing from time to time, see if the resolution changes, because the monitor faces refresh rate issues with bad caps causing resolution to keep changing, in turn affecting FPS.

This could be one of the reasons..


----------



## bar18 (Jul 24, 2010)

if only it was the monitor...


----------

